# Shutter Repair Company nr Olhas D'agua - Help



## Grannysue (Jan 5, 2011)

Hi Guys

Does anyone know or can recommend a company that repair the shutters that come down over the windows. We need to have one of them repaired as it seems to have come loose. We are located near Olhas D'agua. Any help appreciated.


----------

